# Protektoren für den Enduroeinsatz



## IKI99 (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich bin iki, 13 Jahre alt und benötige nun ein paar Protektoren, da Bikepark und andere härtere Dinge auf dem Plan stehen. Ich versuche nun schon seit einer Weile mich zu belesen, was sich durch fehlende aktuelle Threads und Tests als beinahe unmöglich gestaltet, gerade da es ich ja auch um etwas individuelleres handelt. Ich bin 1,80 groß und knapp 70 kg schwer. Von der Form her definitiv MännersachenIch hatte schon einen Unfall dieses Jahr, der mich ein paar Tage flachgelegt und für mehrere Wochen Bikeunfähig gemacht hat. Ein ca. 1,20 hoher Drop zu langsam. Mehrere Bruchstellen im Helm. Mein neuer ist ein alpina Carapax, ob nun Fullface sein muss weiß ich nicht, Rückenprotektor sowie Ellenbogen und Knieschoner sind aber Pflicht. Zu teuer darf es aber nicht werden, gut solls trotzdem sein. Ich persönlich bin Nukeproof Fan, die Critical Armour Weste gibts aber nicht mehr. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja was empfehlen?

Danke Schonmal, iki


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Iki,

zunächst mal: Im Bikepark ist ein Fullface Pflicht. Punkt.

Ansonsten: Nimm was dir passt und gerade im Angebot ist - Westen von ixs zum Beispiel oder Protektoren von Ion. Einfach mal bei den großen Onlinehändlern stöbern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (13. Juni 2018)

Servus. 

Hätte ein 3 x getragenes IXS Assault Jacket in L/XL wenn Interesse besteht, würde es für einen fairen Preis hergeben. 
Bin doch lieber auf Naturtrails als im Park.


----------



## xlacherx (13. Juni 2018)

ich weiß nicht, ob es der richtige Weg ist, wenn man den Teilen die den eigenen Körper schützen, geizt... 

Wie bereits geschrieben, ist ein Fullface im BikePark Pflicht. Wenn wir Enduro-Touren fahren, die mit der Gondel hoch gehn, fahr ich auch da damit. 

Protektoren (Knie und Ellenbogen) bekommt man oft im Netz zu guten Preisen im Sale.


----------



## IKI99 (13. Juni 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Im Bikepark ist ein Fullface Pflicht. Punkt.


Das sieht die Parkordnung auch so Ich kann ihn aber vorläufig da für 10€ leihen. Zu 99% muss ich auch hoch, da bringt mir ein Fullface nix. Ich gucke aber mal.
Das Teil hier sieht mir ganz gut aus und scheint preislich verschmerzbar. 10€ Rabatt gibts wegen der Aktion noch drauf.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/7-idp-m1-helm-gradient-2018/rp-prod160312
Ansonsten habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden mich mit Nukeproof auszustatten->Geil
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1017910-nukeproof-critical-armour-vest-l
Das ist halt die Westenversion, das Jacket gibt es nur in S.
Es ist ja auch ,,Nur´´ Mittelgebirge, ich wohne nämlich im Vogtland->Katzensprung ins Erzgebirge.


----------



## Zerzal (13. Juni 2018)

IKI99 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin iki, 13 Jahre alt und benötige nun ein paar Protektoren, da Bikepark und andere härtere Dinge auf dem Plan stehen. Ich versuche nun schon seit einer Weile mich zu belesen, was sich durch fehlende aktuelle Threads und Tests als beinahe unmöglich gestaltet, gerade da es ich ja auch um etwas individuelleres handelt. Ich bin 1,80 groß und knapp 70 kg schwer. Von der Form her definitiv MännersachenIch hatte schon einen Unfall dieses Jahr, der mich ein paar Tage flachgelegt und für mehrere Wochen Bikeunfähig gemacht hat. Ein ca. 1,20 hoher Drop zu langsam. Mehrere Bruchstellen im Helm. Mein neuer ist ein alpina Carapax, ob nun Fullface sein muss weiß ich nicht, Rückenprotektor sowie Ellenbogen und Knieschoner sind aber Pflicht. Zu teuer darf es aber nicht werden, gut solls trotzdem sein. Ich persönlich bin Nukeproof Fan, die Critical Armour Weste gibts aber nicht mehr. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja was empfehlen?
> 
> Danke Schonmal, iki


Würd mal bei iXS stöbern. Die haben in der Regel relativ günstige und sehr gute Sachen im Programm. Erfahrung in diesem Bereich dürften sie reichlich haben.... mit 2-300€ sollte man sich dort locker von Kopf bis Fuss panzern können 

Zum Thema ob und warum das Pflicht ist, wurde alles gesagt und jeder muss das für sich entscheiden...


----------



## IKI99 (13. Juni 2018)

Die iXS scheinen gut, gefallen mir aber irgendwie nicht so gut, ich schaue trotzdem mal rein. Ist das gut?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/o-neal-fury-rl-synthy-fullface-helm-653784
Danke für alle Beiträge bisher


----------



## Lenilein (13. Juni 2018)

Hab schon einiges an Protektoren durch in meiner Karriere. Hängen geblieben bei Knie / Schienbein bin ich bei ION, ob nun k-pact oder k-cap richtet sich nach Einsatz. Protektorenwesten hab ich die bulletproof von o‘Neal und die Evo compression jacket von 661 wobei die sich eher noch für enduro Touren eignet, weil etwa luftiger. Ein möglichst günstiger Preis sollte jedenfalls nicht das Kaufkriterium Nummer 1 sein weil es in dem Bereich auch einiges an Schrott gibt.


----------



## Lukimoe (9. Juli 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein da ich das selbe suche. Ich hab viel probiert und jetzt 2 Favoriten:
- POC VPD Spine Jacket (für 250€ bei Amazon geschossen, sonst wär es keine Option)
- iXS Trigger

Das Trigger sitzt halt wie ein Rennrad-Leiberl, damit würde ich auch mal den Berg rauftreten. Die Poc Jacke ist auch nicht so massiv aber schon eine andere Hausnummer. Btw Poc in M bei 190cm und halbwegs athletischer Figur (schmal und ein bissl definiert), das Teil ist ziemlich weit geschnitten.

Hat jemand Erfahrung zum iXS Trigger? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das reicht, vor allem die Ellbogen sind schon recht klein. Hab mich aber auch noch nie heftiger abgelegt also kann ich das schwer einschätzen...


----------



## Epictetus (9. Juli 2018)

POC VPD Jacket ist viel zu warm und schwer für Enduro(-Rennen) finde ich. Aber ich bin auch nicht sonderlich Stauungs-Wärme-tolerant


----------



## Lukimoe (9. Juli 2018)

Ja das denk ich mir auch. Im Park sicher kein Thema aber auf ne Tour würde ich das nicht anziehen.

Die Frage ist halt reicht die Trigger Jacke für den Park und zieh ich das Teil überhaupt an für ne Tour oder fahr ich dann einfach ohne... Mit was fährst du rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IKI99 (9. Juli 2018)

Danke, hab nun alles.
Helme hab ich den Carapax fürs normale Fahren und den ONeil Fury fürn Bikepark.
Nukeproof DH Knieschoner, hatte sie heut für ne Tour, ging voll klar.
Nukeproof Enduro Ellenbogenschoner, ziemlich geil 
Nukeproof Critical Armor Vest Weste, ist noch nicht da...
Alles in L, passt.
Achso, und Bike Handschuhe+Radhose von Aldi, ziemlich hochwertig 
Okay das wars, nochmal Dankööö ^^


----------



## Epictetus (10. Juli 2018)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> Ja das denk ich mir auch. Im Park sicher kein Thema aber auf ne Tour würde ich das nicht anziehen.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt reicht die Trigger Jacke für den Park und zieh ich das Teil überhaupt an für ne Tour oder fahr ich dann einfach ohne... Mit was fährst du rum?



Park: Ich fahre mit VPD 2.0 Jacket und Fox Launch Schonern + langer Hose im Park (+ggf Neckbrace) und + 100% Status Helm

Zum Enduro-Rennen hab ich es jetzt mal mit dem Fox Proframe LC probiert (unter oder über Shirt, bei mir unter), ION K-Pact Knieschonern und optional RaceFace Ambush Ellbogen-Schonern. Als Helm beim Enduro UVEX Jakkyl HDE


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2018)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> Ja das denk ich mir auch. Im Park sicher kein Thema aber auf ne Tour würde ich das nicht anziehen.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt reicht die Trigger Jacke für den Park und zieh ich das Teil überhaupt an für ne Tour oder fahr ich dann einfach ohne... Mit was fährst du rum?



Für Bikepark mit dem Enduro würde mir die ixs Trigger reichen - ich hab selber sowas ähnliches von 7idp (gibt's aber nicht mehr zu kaufen).

Für die üblichen Trailrennen in D wäre mir die allerdings auch zu warm, bei manchen Rennen in den Alpen hingegen ist sowas gar nicht schlecht (zumindest dann, wenn auch geliftet wird).


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2018)

Bei mir kam jetzt gestern doch mal die IXS Carve Weste an. (Trigger mit kurzen Armen)
Gefällt mir gut, Rückenschoner ist lang genug - da hab ich bei 661 und dem aktuellen Oneal-Zeug Bedenken. 
Schultern und Rücken sitzen recht ordentlich an den richtigen Stellen.
Ob sie mir für den Downhill Einsatz reicht weiß ich noch nicht, für Enduro auf jeden Fall.

Natürlich kombiniert mit separaten Ellenbogenschonern. Mag ich: alte Oneal Sinner
Für mich auch interessant: ION, Race Face, Scott.
Ich fahr auch grundsätzlich nur noch mit Knieschonern, alte Oneal Sinner.
Sollen demnächst mit ION K-Pact ersetzt werden, wenn ich welche als Schnäppchen in XL finde.

Am Sonntag zum ersten Mal im Einsatz: 100% Status Fullface. Scheinbar hab ich nach 13 Jahren endlich mal einen Helm, der mir perfekt passt. Juhuh!


Edit: Achso... ich wollte ja immer mal die Ortema Enduro Jacke angucken... muss ich jetzt doch noch mal machen, bevor ich die IXS behalte. 
Mist.


----------



## Lukimoe (10. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antworten, das hilft schon mal weiter.

Rennen hab ich nicht vor zu fahren aber vielleicht mal den ein oder anderen Trail wo es keinen Lift gibt. So genau wird sich das aber erst noch zeigen 

@JustSkilled: Das klingt auch recht vernünftig. Habe mir überlegt für den Park das VPD Jacket zu behalten und für Touren dann einen EVOC FR oder ähnliches mit Rückenprotektor zu fahren. Das Trigger Jersey hätte da halt gleich noch Schultern und Ellbogen mit dabei ohne sonderlich sperrig zu sein.

@Florent29: Wie definierst du denn in dem Fall den Unterschied wenn du sagst Bikepark mit Enduro? Das wäre erstmal mein Einsatzgebiet. Der einzige Unterschied den ich jetzt so sehe zu DH wäre die Geschwindigkeit oder? Das Gelände in das man eventuell reinfällt ist ja ähnlich angenehm. Bin z.B. in Oberammergau den Hobbit schon gefahren, in Innsbruck die komplette Abfahrt nach Mutters und Ende Juli ne Woche Leogang, die DH WC Strecke wirds aber eher nicht werden.

@fone: Das Carve Jersey hatte ich auch da, fand aber das Trigger um Welten bequemer als separate Ellbogenprotektoren. Da hab ich auch einige probiert, Race Face Ambush, POC VPD und Fuse Echo fand ich am Besten. iXS Flow geht auch, der Carve mit dem Strap am Oberarm hat eher gezwickt. Die Race Face Ambush Knieprotektoren find ich auch super, die kann man mit einem Klett komplett aufmachen und dann zusätzlich mit 2 Straps festmachen. Da fahre ich aber erstmal meine alten Dainese mit Hartschalte und Schienbein weiter.


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2018)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> @fone: Das Carve Jersey hatte ich auch da, fand aber das Trigger um Welten bequemer als separate Ellbogenprotektoren. Da hab ich auch einige probiert, Race Face Ambush, POC VPD und Fuse Echo fand ich am Besten. iXS Flow geht auch, der Carve mit dem Strap am Oberarm hat eher gezwickt. Die Race Face Ambush Knieprotektoren find ich auch super, die kann man mit einem Klett komplett aufmachen und dann zusätzlich mit 2 Straps festmachen. Da fahre ich aber erstmal meine alten Dainese mit Hartschalte und Schienbein weiter.


Die Ellenbogenschoner von den Protektorjacken, die ich gefahren bin, saßen halt nie so schön am Ellenbogen wie die modernen separaten Ellenbogenschoner. Ich merke meine Ellenbogenschoner eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie hab ich mich darauf eingeschossen.

Ah, ich weiß noch, die harten Schoner der Dainese Jacke haben mich wund gerieben. irgendwo vorne am Arm. Weil die immer irgendwie am Wackeln waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2018)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> @Florent29: Wie definierst du denn in dem Fall den Unterschied wenn du sagst Bikepark mit Enduro? Das wäre erstmal mein Einsatzgebiet. Der einzige Unterschied den ich jetzt so sehe zu DH wäre die Geschwindigkeit oder? Das Gelände in das man eventuell reinfällt ist ja ähnlich angenehm. Bin z.B. in Oberammergau den Hobbit schon gefahren, in Innsbruck die komplette Abfahrt nach Mutters und Ende Juli ne Woche Leogang, die DH WC Strecke wirds aber eher nicht werden.



Naja, mit dem Enduro lässt man ja für gewöhnlich die Roadgaps und ganz großen Doubles aus. Und ja, je nach Strecke ist es auch einen Ticken langsamer.


----------



## Lukimoe (10. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Enduro lässt man ja für gewöhnlich die Roadgaps und ganz großen Doubles aus. Und ja, je nach Strecke ist es auch einen Ticken langsamer.



Haha ja okay, ich wär schon froh wenn ich dieses Jahr überhaupt mal einen vernünftigen Double springe  Ich habs immer eher aus der Perspektive betrachtet ob ich in ne Wiese oder ein Steinfeld reinfalle wenns denn mal kracht.

Dann sollte das Trigger Jersey wohl reichen, da sind nur die Ellbogen nicht ganz so massiv wie beim Poc.


----------



## RockAddict (10. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Enduro lässt man ja für gewöhnlich die Roadgaps und ganz großen Doubles aus. Und ja, je nach Strecke ist es auch einen Ticken langsamer.


Warum lässt man die aus? Wenn es der Trail hergibt wär man doch schön blöd drumrum zu fahren. [Außer man kann es nicht]


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Warum lässt man die aus? Wenn es der Trail hergibt wär man doch schön blöd drumrum zu fahren. [Außer man kann es nicht]



Also ich rede von sowas hier: 




 
Das muss ich nicht haben, sag ich ganz ehrlich. Und wenn ich @Lukimoe richtig verstehe, er auch nicht.


----------



## fone (10. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Also ich rede von sowas hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 750842
> Das muss ich nicht haben, sag ich ganz ehrlich. Und wenn ich @Lukimoe richtig verstehe, er auch nicht.


Hauptsache @RockAddict konnte anbringen, dass er der Megakrasse Checker ist. Oder wie war das gemeint?


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hauptsache @RockAddict konnte anbringen, dass er der Megakrasse Checker ist. Jetzt sind wir alle froh.



Mei, soll er doch...ich fahre lieber eine ganze Saison durch, als mich im Frühjahr auf die Fresse zu legen und erst im September wieder biken zu können...so wie der Typ, den ich im April mit Schlüsselbeinbruch und Impressionsfraktur von unserer Strecke in Sasbachwalden gekratzt habe...oder der Typ, dessen Unterarm ich in Latsch auf dem Trail zusammengenäht habe...oder der Typ am Eröffnungswochenende in Lac Blanc, der mit dem Heli von der La Fat abgeholt wurde...oder die ungefähr zehn Leute, die vorgestern an selber Stelle mit Eisbeutel und Armschlinge vor der Talstation saßen.

Da fahr ich mit meinen 135 mm FW lieber um das Ding drumrum und abends mit dem eigenen Auto nach hause...


----------



## aibeekey (10. Juli 2018)

Ihr Waschlappen, der Typ auf dem Foto trägt ja nicht mal ne Weste


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Juli 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Ihr Waschlappen, der Typ auf dem Foto trägt ja nicht mal ne Weste


Natürlich tut er das. Vermutlich eine evoc.


----------



## Lukimoe (11. Juli 2018)

Na wenn das so ist behalte ich doch die Poc Jacke und nutze die ersten Testmeter mit dem neuen Bike direkt ordentlich und hau mich nen Roadgap runter.

Oder auch nicht...


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Für mich auch interessant: ION, Race Face, Scott.
> Ich fahr auch grundsätzlich nur noch mit Knieschonern, alte Oneal Sinner.
> Sollen demnächst mit ION K-Pact ersetzt werden, wenn ich welche als Schnäppchen in XL finde.


Vorhin bei BMO die ION K-Pact Knie, schwarz in XL bestellt bei BMO. 55€+Porto. Noch alle Größen da, soweit ich sehe.
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ion-k-pact-knieschoner-schwarz

Gibt auch andere ION zu nem guten Preis. zb. Lite Zip, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (11. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Hauptsache @RockAddict konnte anbringen, dass er der Megakrasse Checker ist. Oder wie war das gemeint?


Bin ich so oder so, trotzdem würde und könnte ich den Road-Gap nicht fahren 
Wollt nur wissen warum man als Enduro Fahrer einen Road-Gap auslassen soll wenn man ihn fahren kann und es einen auf dem Weg/Trail gibt? 
So als müsse man abstriche machen.
"Ne, ich fahre diesen Road-Gap nicht, ich fahre Enduro"


----------



## Florent29 (12. Juli 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Bin ich so oder so, trotzdem würde und könnte ich den Road-Gap nicht fahren
> Wollt nur wissen warum man als Enduro Fahrer einen Road-Gap auslassen soll wenn man ihn fahren kann und es einen auf dem Weg/Trail gibt?
> So als müsse man abstriche machen.
> "Ne, ich fahre diesen Road-Gap nicht, ich fahre Enduro"



Ein Enduro ist eben kein DH-Bike. Klar kann man damit auch Roadgaps fahren, bestreitet ja auch keiner. Trotzdem hat das Bike im Park engere Grenzen als ein Downhiller.

Das Foto zB ist aus Lac Blanc - da komme ich mit dem Enduro völlig problemlos auf allen Strecken den meisten Downhillern hinterher (auf der La Roots und La Flow bin ich sogar oft genug schneller), außer auf der La Nuts und Teilen der La Fat. Da hängen die mich in den Highspeed-Stein- oder Wurzelfeldern und den großen Jumps ziemlich humorlos ab. Ist einfach so, du kannst mit einer 160 mm Gabel und 66° LW nicht so reinhalten wie mit 200 mm und 63,5°.

Und weil das so ist, brauche ich mit dem Enduro mM nach auch keine volle Ritterrüstung. Die behindert mich persönlich auch eher.


----------



## Lukimoe (12. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Vorhin bei BMO die ION K-Pact Knie, schwarz in XL bestellt bei BMO. 55€+Porto. Noch alle Größen da, soweit ich sehe.
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ion-k-pact-knieschoner-schwarz
> 
> Gibt auch andere ION zu nem guten Preis. zb. Lite Zip, etc.



Ist schon wieder rum ums Eck


----------



## IKI99 (12. Juli 2018)

Lukimoe schrieb:


> Ich habs immer eher aus der Perspektive betrachtet ob ich in ne Wiese oder ein Steinfeld reinfalle wenns denn mal kracht.


Nicht schlecht gedacht, aber genau die Stein-Sache ist das was Enduro-Schoner machen. Hartschale ist auch gegen Aufprall(Oder?)


----------



## IKI99 (12. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> du kannst mit einer 160 mm Gabel und 66° LW nicht so reinhalten wie mit 200 mm und 63,5°.


So wie ich heute die DH Line...grad so gutgegangen


----------



## Florent29 (13. Juli 2018)

IKI99 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht gedacht, aber genau die Stein-Sache ist das was Enduro-Schoner machen. Hartschale ist auch gegen Aufprall(Oder?)



Nein. Der Schaum ist gegen Aufprall, weil er die Schlagenergie abdämpft.

Hartschale soll lediglich über Felsen usw "gleiten" und dadurch den Aufprall an sich verhindern.

Beim Körperpanzer soll es auch ein bißchen verhindern, dass du quasi "aufgespießt" wirst, also eine punktuelle belastung zB durch spitze Steine verhindern.


----------



## RFS_134 (16. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Also ich rede von sowas hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 750842
> Das muss ich nicht haben, sag ich ganz ehrlich. Und wenn ich @Lukimoe richtig verstehe, er auch nicht.


Lac Blanc !  gestern erst dort gewesen, sowas muss ich bis jetzt auch nicht unbedingt haben


----------



## Lukimoe (17. Juli 2018)

Ich hab jetzt das iXS Trigger Jersey behalten. Passt schön unters Trikot und trägt sich echt angenehm.

Ob es was kann werde ich dann nächste Woche in Leogang hoffentlich nicht rausfinden  Falls doch berichte ich...


----------



## Tortureslave (20. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen, 
Ich schwanke gerade zwischen der EVOC Protector Jacket der IXS Hammer und Leatt Kurzarm Protektionshemd 3DF AirFit ?! 
Kann mir wer seine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen ?! Da ich schon drei Schulter OPs hinter mir habe, ist mir ein gut sitzender Schulterschutz wichtig. Die Evoc gefällt mir recht gut, Schulter Top geschützt, Rücken ebenfalls Top, was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Rippenschutz. Hab mir jedenfalls die EVOC bestellt und die IXS. Probier beide an und wegen der leatt bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ?!  
Wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilt wäre super ! 
Danke
Korbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFS_134 (20. Juli 2018)

Tortureslave schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Ich schwanke gerade zwischen der EVOC Protector Jacket der IXS Hammer und Leatt Kurzarm Protektionshemd 3DF AirFit ?!
> Kann mir wer seine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen ?! Da ich schon drei Schulter OPs hinter mir habe, ist mir ein gut sitzender Schulterschutz wichtig. Die Evoc gefällt mir recht gut, Schulter Top geschützt, Rücken ebenfalls Top, was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Rippenschutz. Hab mir jedenfalls die EVOC bestellt und die IXS. Probier beide an und wegen der leatt bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ?!
> Wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilt wäre super !
> ...


Also die Leatt Jacke hat ein Kumpel und den hat es schon ein paar mal hingelegt ohne Verletzungen, also von daher schonmal gut. Auch sehr gut finde ich da den ungeteilten Brustprotektor aus 3DF oder SAS Tech-Zeug. Das ist sehr ähnlich gemacht wie bei meinem Sweet Protection Bear Suit, den bekommt man aber mittlerweile leider nicht mehr. Die anderen Jacken haben ja diesen mittigen Reisverschluss und bei der Evoc sieht es zumindest so aus als besteht der Brustprotektor nur aus diesem weichen EVA Schaum? Das würde ich dann nicht haben wollen. Die IXS schaut vom Schulterschutz eigentlich am besten aus, aber wenn unter der Hartschale kein 3DF/SAS-Tech o.ä. Material drunter ist, ist die Schlagdämpfung trotzdem schlechter als beim Leatt oder Evoc. Generell bevorzuge ich auch die Kurzarm Protektorjacken, da man hier nach Bedarf Ellbogenschutz dazu tragen oder weglassen kann. Aber vllt. kann ja noch jemand der die IXS und Evoc im Einsatz hat da noch etwas berichten?


----------



## Tortureslave (20. Juli 2018)

@RFS_134 schon mal danke für deine schnelle Antwort ! Bei der Evoc sind vorne dünne SAS platten drin. Ich bezweifle dass diese viel von einem Sturz abfangen bzw. dämpfen. Was mir gefällt ist dass der Rücken von oben bis unten geschütz ist. Das ist beim Leatt nicht so ! Alle drei sind bestellt...  Mal kucken welcher ers wird ! Danke soweit  !


----------



## RFS_134 (20. Juli 2018)

Tortureslave schrieb:


> @RFS_134 schon mal danke für deine schnelle Antwort ! Bei der Evoc sind vorne dünne SAS platten drin. Ich bezweifle dass diese viel von einem Sturz abfangen bzw. dämpfen. Was mir gefällt ist dass der Rücken von oben bis unten geschütz ist. Das ist beim Leatt nicht so ! Alle drei sind bestellt...  Mal kucken welcher ers wird ! Danke soweit  !


Oh man wir sind hier auch bei Enduro, das hatte ich übersehen. Bei Enduro trage ich bisher keinen Oberkörperprotektor, nur den Rückenschutz vom Evoc Rucksack. Aber ich hätte oft auch gerne was für die Schultern zusätzlich, in dem Fall könnte das Shirt von Evoc eigentlich doch ganz gut sein, ein massiver Brustschutz würde da ja zu starkem schwitzen führen, ausser man zieht es erst auf dem Berg an. Ist schwierig da einen guten Kompromiss zu finden aus Komfort und gutem Schutz. Aber schreib hier dann ruhig rein welchen der 3 Du dann warum genommen hast, ist in jedem Fall interessant!


----------



## Tortureslave (20. Juli 2018)

Ok sorry, war auch nicht fürs enduro fahren gedacht sondern bikepark ! Enduro fahr ich auch nur mit rucksack mit protektor !


----------



## Florent29 (23. Juli 2018)

Tortureslave schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Ich schwanke gerade zwischen der EVOC Protector Jacket der IXS Hammer und Leatt Kurzarm Protektionshemd 3DF AirFit ?!
> Kann mir wer seine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen ?! Da ich schon drei Schulter OPs hinter mir habe, ist mir ein gut sitzender Schulterschutz wichtig. Die Evoc gefällt mir recht gut, Schulter Top geschützt, Rücken ebenfalls Top, was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Rippenschutz. Hab mir jedenfalls die EVOC bestellt und die IXS. Probier beide an und wegen der leatt bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ?!
> Wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilt wäre super !
> ...



Ob Enduro oder nicht...dir muss klar sein, dass auch ein Schulter-Pad nur einen Teil der Energie abfedert.


----------



## Tortureslave (23. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ob Enduro oder nicht...dir muss klar sein, dass auch ein Schulter-Pad nur einen Teil der Energie abfedert.


DAnke Florent29, darüber bin ich mir bewusst  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juli 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ob Enduro oder nicht...dir muss klar sein, dass auch ein Schulter-Pad nur einen Teil der Energie abfedert.


...und die fiesen Schürfwunden deutlich reduziert....


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2018)

Hier werden ja bahnbrechende Erkenntnisse zum Besten gegeben.


----------



## Tortureslave (3. August 2018)

Wens interessiert, ist die EVOC geworden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2018)

Tortureslave schrieb:


> Wens interessiert, ist die EVOC geworden !


Da liebäugle ich auch mit, habe sie aber nie in Natur gesehen.
Ist die aus so einem fiesen billigen Badehosenstoff  wie die alten von 661?


----------



## fone (3. August 2018)

Bei dem Preis ist die sicher aus Nerz!


----------



## Tortureslave (3. August 2018)

https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/evoc-protector-jacket-protektor-full-body.html dann noch den gutscheincode eingeben dann kostet sie noch 215 € des legst für die anderen westen auch hin !


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2018)

Tortureslave schrieb:


> https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/evoc-protector-jacket-protektor-full-body.html dann noch den gutscheincode eingeben dann kostet sie noch 215 € des legst für die anderen westen auch hin !


Danke dir, aber ich meinte diese einfach Leibchen hier:
https://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/protection-wear/enduro-shirt


----------



## RFS_134 (3. August 2018)

Tortureslave schrieb:


> Wens interessiert, ist die EVOC geworden !


Was war der auschlaggebende Punkt im Vergleich zu den anderen?


----------



## Tortureslave (6. August 2018)

Der ausschlaggebende Grund 
-> zum einen sitzt der Protektor sehr gut ! 
-> Schultern sind rundum gut geschützt, das war mir wichtig! Die Protektoren sitzen an der richtigen Stelle und verrutschen nicht
-> Rückenprotektor geht über ganzen Rücken auch über Steißbein bis hoch zum genick
-> trägt nicht so auf wie andere Protekoren
-> evtl. trage ich den Protektor auch zum Snowboarden -> stellt sich dann im Winter raus  

Beste Grüße 
Korbi


----------

